# How much weigh your Cannondale Synapse alloy?



## jesusaa (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello, 

I have a Cannondale Synapse alloy ' 08 (size 54). It weight 19,84 lbs with pedals TIME RXS, two bottles cages and ciclo computer, a full 105 triple set, Fisik Arione Wing flex and seatpost, handlebar and stem Cannondale, Fulcrum racing 5 and Kenda Kaliente tires. Do you think that it is a normal weight or it should be more light.

This one is my first road bicycle and I do not have other references to compare it. 

How much weigh your cannondale synapse alloy?

Thanks to all for your opinion.


----------

